# Godin GS-1 Single Coil Pickups



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

How do these compare say, to the pups on a Mexican or American strat? I can barely play my SD but for some reason I'm wanting to pick up more guitars (a strat, then a tele, then a LP, then an SG...), this must be this 'gas' I read about. Anyway, before I go out and blow my cash on a new guitar I wonder if I shouldn't change out the pickups in my Godin first. The problem is, I don't know how they compare to other single coils. I think something a little more twangy is in order, not bluesy mellow so much as something with more bite, more pronounced. Granted, out of a DA5 I don't think I should be expecting much.


----------



## thecornman (May 13, 2007)

The pickups in the Godin are pretty decent, but if you are thinking of trying somethin else go fro it. I own two Godins and have swaped the pickups out of both of them for others. It does kind of feel like getting a new guitar when you do. As far as what pickup you try I would suggest going to Dimarzio's and Duncans site and doing a little research. Both of them have decent info on what they have.


----------



## thechamp96 (Jan 16, 2008)

If you can afford it, and that's the sound you are going for, why not hang on to your SD and just pick up a cheap/used strat or telecaster? Get the best of both worlds!!!


----------

